# Casio Model Numbers



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ok, so my weird watch mania seems to be going in a unitas pocket watch casio solar atomic sort of direction









in light of which could someone direct me to the idiots guide to casio model numbers? which are solar, which atomic, mudman? froggy etc?????

or perhaps a wee explanation would be nice...

for the time being 3 is adequate on the pocket watch front - but a g solar atomic pocket watch would be uber cool methinks


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't know if this will help with your question, but there's loads of information about G-Shocks on here:

http://www.g-peopleland.com/

If you click on the "links" page there are some weird and wonderful websites which might give a few clues.

Also, I found an interesting ebay guide to collecting vintage Casio watches here:

http://reviews.ebay.com/Collecting-Vintage-Casio-Wristwatches_W0QQugidZ10000000002135944

Finally, if you look on Wikipedia there is a history of Casio, which might give you some clues, see here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casio

I hope that helps anyway


----------

